# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Karriera e shqiptarëve jashtë kombit

## Arbushi

cafe flora
Anetar i ri
Posts: 23
(8/15/01 11:47:40 am)
Reply  karriera e shqiptareve jashte vendit...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Si eshte e mundur qe asnjeri prej nesh nuk pati mundesi te depertoje ne qarqe me influence politike dhe qe aty te mbronte interesat e shqiperise..."shqiperise i nevojitet nje kusheri i madh qe ta mbroje..."ishte shprehur nje diplomat amerikan.Po kush me mire se ne mund te mbroje interesat e saj???p.sh.nje shqiptar kongresmen apo senator ne Amerike...perse mungojne personalitete te tilla???Pika me e larte e karrieres shqiptare abroud mbetet ende restoranti i Antoni Athanas apo rolet e luajtura sakte nga James Belushi.Kur do te perlotemi nga ngazellimi i ndonjerit prej nesh,qe nga maja e olimpit te na pershendese e mos te harroje detyren e shenjte per vendin e tij.
p.s.pres me kenaqesi informacion rreth pozicionit dhe karrieres se bashkeatdhetareve te mij. 

anton1as
Deputet
Posts: 246
(8/16/01 2:56:13 am)
Reply  Re: karriera e shqiptareve jashte vendit...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ke harruar shume shqiptare.

Nje shqiptar me origjine nga viset tona ne maqedoni ka marre cmimin Nobel ne mjeksi.

Fatkeqesia jone eshte qe Republika e Shqiperise nuk ka qene kurre e interesuar per Diasporen.

Shnet Anton! 

anton1as
Deputet
Posts: 247
(8/16/01 3:02:04 am)
Reply  Re: karriera e shqiptareve jashte vendit...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ne kete faqe eshte biografija e nje shqiptari te madh egzistencen e te cilit pak vete e dine

www.nobel.se/medicine/lau...tobio.html


Kjo eshte tragjedija jone.


Shnet Anton! 

tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 544
(8/16/01 4:45:10 am)
Reply  Re: karriera e shqiptareve jashte vendit...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shqiptaret,per nga numri i popullsise relativisht i vogel,konsiderohen nje nga popujt qe kane nxjerre mjaft figura,si ajo e Nene Terezes,Papes se Vatikanit qe drejtoi kete te fundit per 21 vjet(nuk me kujtohet emri),Kadarese,etj.

Politikane nuk ka nxjerre dhe kjo,per vete natyren individualiste te shqiptarit.Shqiptaret konsiderohen si nje komb tejet individualist,mjaft i lidhur me nukleon familjar por teper te disinteresuar per çeshtjen kombetare.
Pastaj,dyndjet e shqiptareve jashte ndodhen vetem 10 vjet perpara,duhen breza qe te dalin koka.E njejta gje ndodhi dhe me italianet e USA,te cilet emigruan dhe shkuan per te ndertuar hekurudhat.Shume prej tyre krijuan mafien.Por bijte e tyre ndertuan USA.U bene inxhinjere,arkitekte,ekonomiste politikane etj.Raste si Ai arkitekti italian qe projektoi ndertesen e OKB apo Giuliani,sindako i New York. 

shigjeta
Deputet
Posts: 104
(8/16/01 9:37:02 am)
Reply  Re: karriera e shqiptareve jashte vendit...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Jam e sigurt qe shume shpejte ne bote do te njihen me shume personalitete shqiptare. Shume te rinj shqiptare kane rezultate shume te mira ne shkollat dhe universitetet ku kane hyr. E keqja eshte qe hapja me boten duhet te kishte ndodhur kohe me pare keshtu do te kishim te njejtat shanse me kombet e tjere qe kane nxjere figura te njohura . 

brari
Nder i kombit
Posts: 1017
(8/16/01 12:58:15 pm)
Reply  Re: karriera e shqiptareve jashte vendit...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mos u trembni nuk dal me poezi.lol.

Bukur keni folur.
Individe te vecante nuk do te bejne gje por sic thote Antoni duhet Shteti shqiptare te dije te kanalizoje e te Vjele kte potencial shqiptaresh qe jetojne jashte.

Ne Itali mbahet si figure e Madhe Francesco Crispi.
Themelusi i shtetit modern Italian e quajne disa (ka jetuar ne vitet 1860-1900 e ca ne mos gaboj).
Ai ka qene Arberesh.

Edhe ky Nobelisti ne Medicine nga Gostivari na ka nderuar.
Po kur thot Shigjeta jemi hapur vone, pra frytet kushedi sa vonojne.

Ekziston me duket ne shqiperi nji drejtori diaspore.
Qellimi nuk eshte i keq i krijimit te saje por rezultatet do i shikojme kushe di se kure.

Duhet qe te krijohet Ajo atmosfera e Qetesise dhe e mirkuptimit brenda ne shqiperi qe te afrohen Talentet.

----------


## Arbushi

ulise33
Deputet
Posts: 135
(8/17/01 1:24:44 am)
Reply  re.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Here must be included the names of successful criminals, drug-smugglers etc.Skill is also required for such an affair .
I really mean it.. 

ulise33
Deputet
Posts: 136
(8/17/01 5:56:20 am)
Reply  re.Ulise
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kam pare nje dokumentar italian ,ku midis figurave te shquara italiane ne Amerike ,permendeshin edhe disa mafioze shume te njuhur per periudhen e tyre. 

burimuji
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 87
(8/17/01 6:56:37 am)
Reply  Re.: Karriera e shqiptareve jashte vendit...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me historine (qe njohim deri tani), karakteret pellazgo-iliro-shqiptare jane te nje binomi kompleks, i cili jashte 
Shqiperise mbase merr edhe tipare te tjera, akoma me shquese. Le te kujtojme per nje cast Skenderbeun dhe Ballaban Pashen, te dy luftetare trima, shkuan ose i derguan jashte, bene emer te madh, dhe te dy lyftuan per vdekje njeri-tjetrin ... ne Arberi !?

Ne boten e qyteteruar, te reneve nga te dy anet e luftuesve - u vihen kurora ne kujtim te ngjarjes. Ngjarja dhe karakteret jane dy gjera te ndryshme, por qe jane te lidhur pazgjidhmerisht. Ne Shqiperi ende ka ndarje varresh deshmoresh te LANC-it dhe Nacionalistesh, qe te dy palet shqiptare, luftuan deri edhe njeri-tjetrin nisur nga ideologji e kendveshtrime te ndryshme, mbeshtetur nga e njejti aleat i jashtem ose aleate kundershtare ... dhe ende kujtohen vecmas, sepse ende ekziston e ruhet
"fanatizmi" i kohes se renies se tyre.

Gjaku yne Arberor do evidencuar kudo qe ndodhet, jeton, e prehet, me te mirat e keqijat qe mbart, pa perjashtim. Shqiptaret qe kane bere e bejne emer jashte vendit jane nje kontribut tjeter Arberor, ne boten e qyteteruar, dhe qe mbajne vulen e vlerave Arberore.

:hat




cafe flora
Anetar i ri
Posts: 24
(8/19/01 1:47:28 pm)
Reply  karriera e shqiptareve.....
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ...me falni qe per mungese kohe po e vazhdoj repliken me pak vonese...surprize e kendeshme personazhi i anton1gas...tirana eshte i mendimit qe ne nje hapesire kohore emra te tille do te shtohen me shume...heeej,kam nje ide,le te sjelle secili prej nesh emra te tille nga te gjitha koherat,nga te gjithe vendet ku ata kane jetuar dhe jetojne,dhe respektin tone per punen e tyre ta sjellim duke i kujtuar...une jam ne wien dhe ketu shqiptar i njohur eshte padyshim Karl Gega,autori i tunelit te famshem te Semmeringut,qe edhe sot vazhdon ti marre parlamentit seanca te tera per buxhetin e removimit e miremembajtjes...jane disa te tjere prej nesh qe sot punojne ne organizaten e kombeve te bashkuara,si specialiste ne fusha te ndryshme,...tani me duhet ta mbyll,pres me kenaqesi emra te tjere prej jush...tschüsss!!!!

----------


## Arbushi

Torollaku
Nderi i Kombit
Posts: 123
(8/22/01 10:58:51 pm)
Reply  Re: re karriera e shqiptareve...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shqiptarit kur eshte ne Shqiperi, i duket vetja se vetem ai ka mend.Dhe jo vetem kjo, por fillon dhe i shet majtas e djathtas, thua se te tjeret nuk kane.
Kur del jashte shtetit dhe sheh realitetin, shtrohet ne pune, per te kompesuar budallallekun e djeshem, ku kujtonte se vetem ai kishte mend.
Shqiperia ishte, eshte dhe do te jete nena biologjike e shqiptareve.Do ti lindi dhe do ti hedhi ne "xhunglat" moderne te Evropes dhe te Amerikes.Dhe ne keto "xhungla" ndodh shumefishimi i aftesive te shqiptarit( i cili eshte larg "xhungles" meme).Keshtu xhepisti i djeshem ,behet nje mafioz i "nderuar", ndersa ai nxenesi i mire ne 8-vjecare, shnderrohet ne nje intelektual te zotin.
Do te thosha qe nuk eshte nje virtyt, por nje "semundje" kombetare, madje ballkanike.
Eshte qesharake se si dy popuj te vjeter ballkanike,me tradita dhe kulture si shqiptaret dhe greket(vuajne dhe ata nga e njejta semundje) qe kane mbi 2500 vjet qe bashkejetojne, nuk kane caktuar akoma ku jane kufijte e njerit apo te tjetrit shtet.Nderkohe qe shtete fare te reja ne moshe, pa tradita, pa kulture, jo vetem qe kane zgjidhur ceshtjen e kufijve te tyre, por ofrohen te zgjidhin dhe tonen!!!!
Mireserdhet ne token e mallkuar ballkanike zoterinj!
Me mirekuptim Toro. 

cafe flora
Anetar i ri
Posts: 26
(8/24/01 2:51:45 pm)
Reply  karriera e shqiptareve...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ..jam ne nje mendje me ty Toro..,por vetem do te shtoja qe ka nje kontradite mes personave me karriere te bere ne shqiperi dhe atyre qe jetojne jashte dhe kane nje te tille te sukseshme.Nuk te duket se do te ishte absurde qe Meta,Rama,Gjebrea,Mejdani,Berisha,apo kushdo tjeter,ne perendim apo USA,do jetonin ne anonimitet,jo per shkak te voneses ne kohe,se sa per shkak te perkushtimit...kane patur nje ngjitje artificiale ne pozicionin e tyre dhe "puna" e tyre ka qene nje PR,publicitet jo objektiv...sharlatanizm i peshtire,i cili nuk ka as vleren per tu komentuar...konkurenca ketej eshte e nje lloji tjeter nga ajo e vendit meme....

p.s. me duket se autori i reklames se RED BULLIT eshte shqipetar... 

ReEdD  
Deputet
Posts: 203
(8/25/01 12:10:06 am)
Reply  Re: karriera e shqiptareve...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Jam dakort me ty Cafe ne pergjithesi, por ne vecanti por figura te vecanta nuk mund te jem dakort. Nga ata emrat qe keni permendur apo edhe te tjere qe mund te permendim disa nuk mund te futen ne ate kategori.
I pari prej tyre eshte Berisha, e cili po te kishte vazhduar karrieren e mjekut kirurg ne Bote me siguri qe do te ishte bere i famshem. Nese e dini biografine e tij me imtesi atehere do ta kuptoni se cfare ka humbur Ai personalisht, per hir te nje ceshtje tjeter, politikes. Ai ka patur mjaft suksese ne profesionin e tij qe shumica e politikane tane nuk e kane patur dhe qe neper bote do te perfundonin duke lare banjo. Me cfare di une edhe nje politikan tjeter ka qene mjaft i suksesshem ne fushen e tij. Skender Gjinushi, te cilin megjithese e urrej si politikan apo njeri, si profesionist mund te them qe eshte shume i zoti. Me duket qe ne matematike ka nxjerre nje teoreme te tijen, por nuk e di se cfare eshte apo cfare thote. Prova per kete te fundit nuk kam dhe shpresoj qe te mos jem gabuar. 

cafe flora
Anetar i ri
Posts: 27
(8/25/01 1:23:24 am)
Reply  karriera e shqiptareve
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ...edhe Gjinushi edhe Berisha kane patur mundesi te fitojne nje rroge jo si politikane,por nuk e di ende se cfare magjie i shtyu te cpersonalizohen e te perfliten deri ne fund...Historia kujton me respekt mjaft figura qe me fisnikeri kane dhene doreheqje nga dicka kur e kane pare qe nuk shkon...Gorbatchov,Khol...cfare i ka munguar ketyre taneve per te mos vepruar keshtu??? 

ReEdD  
Deputet
Posts: 205
(8/26/01 2:19:53 am)
Reply  Re: karriera e shqiptareve
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Berisha ka patur dhe ka mundesi per te bere miliona dhe nje karriere te shkelqyer me profesionin e tij qe e ka edhe pasion, or e ka sakrifikuar ate per nje ceshtje me te madhe se ajo e tij personale. Ekonomikisht dihet qe me karrieren e politikanit nuk ka fituar as 1/1000 e asaj qe do te fitonte si mjek. Nuk e di me siguri nese kombit dhe shtetit tone do ti bente me teper sherbim po te mos i ishte futur politikes, por besoj qe ka bere mire. Per Gjinushin mund te te them me bindje qe do te qe me mire per te gjithe ne sikur Ai mos te ishte futur ne politike dhe tani me ate profesion po perfiton miliona. Por dihet se kush e futi ne politike dhe do te vazhdoje lojen e atij qe e futi aty. Madje edhe do ti bindet urdhave te atij, ndersa ne shkembim do te marre ate pallatin qe ka ndertuar, plus nje dreq e di se sa te mira te tjera materiale.

----------


## Arbushi

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 302
(8/26/01 2:37:23 am)
Reply  Re: karriera e shqiptareve
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kemi dale prape nga tema.

Ka shume shqiptare qe kane bere kariere bile ka dhe disa milionere shqiptare ne Amerike.


"Kush jane njerezit qe perfaqesojne me mire se gjithe te tjeret slloganin: te vish emigrant dhe te behesh milioner. Nje parade e njerezve me te pasur te komunitetit Shqiptar ne SHBA, bizneset e tyre dhe lidhjet me komunitetin. Histori te veshtira dhe lidhje gjithnje gjysmake me vendin ku kane lindur.

Nga Blendi Fevziu, New York

Kane kaluar thuajse 120 vjet, qe kur nje djale i ri nga fshatrat e Korces, i quajtur Koli Kristofori, mori rrugen e mergimit per ne SHBA duke u bere sipas kronikave i pari shqiptar qe shkeli atje. I pari apo jo, ai pati sidoqofte nje merite te vecante. Tre vjet me vone u rikthye ne fshat dhe filloi t'ju fliste te rinjve per nje magji te re, magjine e quajtur Amerike. Nje vend i begate, qe sipas tij mund te te pranonte te varfer, por nje dite te te rikthente ne shtepi nje zoteri te madh dhe pasanik. Kjo magji hyri me aq pasion ne jeten e atyre zonave sa dy vjet me vone, kur Kristofori u rikthye ne Boston, shoqerohej nga nje dyzine bashkefshataresh te tij. Por duket se shanset amerikane, qe Koli Kristofori i kishte komentuar aq gjate ne vendlindjen e tij, nuk ishin me te. Ai nuk arriti te pasurohet. Punoi ne nje faktori dhe me vone, si nje eksplorator dhe aventurier i vertete, la vendin e enderrave per te zbuluar nje kontinent te ri. U vendos ne Token e Zjarrte ne Kili dhe me pas ne Argjentine, ku me sa duket edhe vdiq. 

Por nese fati nuk kishte qene aq bujar me Shqiptarin e pare qe shkeli kontinentin e ri, kjo nuk mund te thuhet per bashkatdhetaret e tij qe arriten ne brigjet amerikane me vone. 120 vjet me pas, komuniteti shqiptar jo edhe aq modest ne numer, ka tashme nje histori per te rene ne sy. Nje histori ku milionat dhe milioneret kane sidoqofte nje vend te vecante. Fati nuk e solli kurre qe nje shqiptar te hyje ne listat e miliardereve, por veshtire te gjesh ne SHBA, nje shqiptar qe pas dy apo tre dekadash te mos kete nje pasuri te lakmuar edhe nga nje amerikan normal. Njerez te dhene pas biznesit dhe shkollimit, shqiptaret e amerikes jane nga kombesite e pershtatura me mire ne jeten e re edhe pse pa ndonje organizim per te rene ne sy. 

Askush nuk mund te thote sot se sa llogaritet pasuria e komunitetit prej 350 - 500 mije shqiptaresh te SHBA - se, por ka shume vete qe mund te bejne nje liste jo shume te sigurte te shqiptareve qe kane pasur fat ne kontinentin e ri. Shumica te ardhur ne moshe te vogel apo te re ata kane ditur te shfrytezojne te gjitha oportunitetet qe te jep ky vend. Perfaqesues te zonave, mentaliteteve dhe brezave te ndryshem, ata kane ditur te ruajne qofte edhe ne menyre te zbehte lidhjet me vendin e origjines. Te etur per identitet ne nje vend ku ai eshte i shenjte (zezaket e SHBA kane ngritur ne 50 vitet e fundit dhjetra shoqata per te zbuluar vendet e origjines se tyre afrikane), Shqiptaret kane ditur te gjejne rruget dhe pikat e lidhjeve midis tyre. 

Ështe shume e veshtire te besh nje parade te gjithe atyre shqiptareve qe kane arritur te meritojne emrin e milionerit ne dollare. Pronare te atij qe mund te quhet "Klubi mbi 1 milion" jane shume shqiptare. Madje mund te thuhet shumica e atyre qe jetojne prej me shume se 50 vjetesh ne SHBA. Ky eshte problemi i pare. Se dyti ne nje analize te tille gjithmone ka harrime. Harrime qe vijne sa nga angazhimi i paket i dikujt ne komunitet, aq edhe nga mosaftesia per te biseduar me te gjite ata qe etiketohen si baballaret e biznesit shqiptar ne Amerike. Por ne nje hipotekim te pasurise se shqiptareve nuk ka se si te mos besh nje ndarje ne dy grupe. I pari i takon shqiptareve pa ndonje shkollim dhe qe e kane gjetur rrugen e suksesit permes bizneseve me te veshtira. Grupi i dyte i takon shqiptareve te shkolluar, qe pasurine dhe famen e tyre e kane fituar kryesisht si pasoje e punes intelektuale. Grupi i dyte veshtire qe te disponoje pasuri dhe prona si ato te te parit, por ndikimi i tij ne jeten dhe shoqerine amerikane ka qene dhe eshte sidoqofte me i ndjeshem. Ne nje analize te tille nuk duhet harruar se shumica e shqiptareve te ardhur ne SHBA ne dhjete vitet e fundit, jane tashme studente te universiteteve me te famshem te amerikes dhe se disa vjet me vone, ata do te jene yjet e rinj te ketij vendi me oportunitet. Po pavaresisht nga ndarjet apo nenndarjet, grupet dhe nengrupet, gjithkush ka te drejte te pyese: Cilet jane shqiptaret me te pasur te amerikes dhe me se merren ata? Pa pretenduar te jete nje klasifikim krejtesisht i sakte dhe pa pretenduar se ky i perfshin te gjithe ata qe e meritojne nje emer te tille, mund te thuhet se lista e meposhtme, eshte pak a shume gjithcka qe komuniteti shqiptar ka arritur ne fushen e biznesit ne keto 120 vite ne SHBA. 


Spiro Lena 

Nese shqiptaret e Nju Jorkut diskutojne shpesh se cili eshte statusi financiar dhe ecuria e biznesit te njerit apo tjetrit shqiptar, pothuajse te gjithe ata bashkohen ne nje pike: Shqiptari me i pasur ne SHBA eshte Spiro Lena. Por nese per statusin jane te gjithe dakort, per historine e tij pak njerez dine te tregojne. I mbyllur dhe i larget per komunitetin, Lena per shume vite e ka mbajtur veten si grek. Vitet e fundit ai eshte afruar disi, por padyshim, ne rrethe shume te ngushta dhe ne raste shume te rralla. Ne moshe te thyer aktualisht, Lena duhet te kete emigruar nga Gjirokastra ne fillim ose ne mes te viteve '40 - te. Askush nuk di te thote, por sipas te gjitha gjasave ai eshte nje emigrant politik i ikur per t'i shpetuar regjimit diktatorial te Hoxhes. Eshte vendosur ne SHBA ne fund te viteve '40 - te ose ne fillim te '50 - te dhe duket se fati ka qene bujar me te. Eshte pasuruar kryesisht me shitblerjen e trojeve dhe banesave, nje biznes qe mori vrull ne Nju Jork sidomos ne fillimin e viteve '70 - te. Aktualisht disponon shume pallate, godina, zyra si dhe 17 restorante te serise Wendys, shume te njohur ne SHBA. Jeton ne Nju Xhersi dhe pothuajse nuk ka asnje lidhje me komunitetin shqiptar. 

Antoni Athanas 

Nese komuniteti shqiptar ka nje figure qe e njohin dhe e nderojne te gjithe ai eshte padyshim Antoni Athanas. Kampion i ceshtjes shqiptare, bamires i madh dhe biznesmen i suksesshem, Athanasi duket se eshte rilindasi i fundit i gjalle i Shqiperise. Historia e tij eshte e njohur ne atdhe. Ka lindur ne Korce me 1910, ne nje familje te zbritur nga Trebicka. Babai i tij menaxhonte ne qytet nje kafe qe quhej "Kafja e bilbilave" kur me 1915 vendosi te emigroje perfundimisht ne SHBA. I hipur mbi nje gomar, Athanasi u largua nga vendlindja e tij ku do te kthehej serish vetem 74 vjet me pas. Fillimisht u vendosen ne Bedford, nje qytet prane Bostonit ku ne ate kohe jetonte nje komunitet prej gati 50 familjesh shqiptare. Komuniteti qe perfshire fort ne levizjen patriotike dhe Antoni ende femije pati fatin te rritet duke degjuar bisedat e Fan Nolit, Faik Konices dhe mergimtareve te tjere. Nje pjese te te cileve ai i ndihmoi jo pak kur u pasurua, qe nga viti 1940 e me pas. Karriera e tij nuk qe aspak e lehte. Punoi disa kohe ne restorante ne Boston e Nju Jork derisa me 1937 bleu restorantin e pare. Cmimi i tij ishte 5 mije Usd dhe Athanasi u detyrua te paguaje ne dore 1800 dollaret e vetme qe kishte menjane. Por biznesi i restoranteve kishte qene i mbare. Pak vite me vone ai hapi nje te dyte, pastaj nje te trete dhe me 1962 ndertoi ate qe quhet perla e restoranteve te Athanasit, "Antony's Pier 4". Nje restorant luksoz i vendosur ne nje nga kalatat e portit te vjeter te Bostonit dhe qe shume shpejt do te behej i famshem ne SHBA. Biznesi i tij u shtua me shitblerje trojesh e banesash dhe aktualisht vazhdon nga kater djemte e tij. Por edhe biznesi i Athanasit nuk kaloi kaq thjeshte. Ne fillim te viteve '90 - te, nje vendim gjyqi e detyroi ate t'i paguante si demshperblim nje firme japoneze afro 200 milion USD dhe kjo qe nje goditje jo e vogel. Ato para i fituam prap, thote Athanasi, qe ne moshem 91 vjecare vazhdon te punoje ende. Gjithmone ne humor, ai eshte padyshim, kapitulli me i rendesishem i historise se diaspores shqiptare ne amerike. Nje kapitull nga ata qe veshtire te perseriten edhe nje here. 

Ricard Lukaj 

I panjohur deri pak kohe me pare, Ricard Lukaj eshte ylli i ri i komunitetit shqiptar ne Nju Jork. Ne fare pak muaj ai ka arritur gjithcka mund te arrihej ne nje jete dhe mbi te gjitha kur sapo ka mbushur 31 vjec. Lukaj eshte modeli tipik i amerikanit te suksesshem te shekullit te XXI. Eshte bere milioner pa mbushur 31 vjec; ka njohur nje sukses te padiskutueshem ne nje nga firmat me te medha amerikane te konsulitimit dhe investimeve; fotoja e tij eshte botuar ne kopertinen e njeres prej revistave me te medha financiare "Investment Dealers' Digest"; eshte zgjedhur Kryetar i shoqates me te madhe te diaspores, Keshilli Kombetar Shqiptaro - Amerikan; eshte martuar ne qershor ne nje dasem luksoze, shpenzimet e te ciles kane befasuar shume vete ne qytetin e luksit; banon ne nje shtepi dhe nje apartament luksoz dhe nuk e ka pasur problem qe si bonus nga kompania e tij te marre disa kohe me pare nje shifer prej 5 milione dollaresh. 

Por sukseset marramendese qe ka arritur ne dhjete vjet nuk e fshehin dot femijerine e tij te veshtire. I ftohte ne marredheniet me shtypin, Lukaj i ka dhene sidoqofte nje material interesant mbi jeten e tij Kryeredatorit te "Illyrias" se Nju Jorkut, Vehbi Bajrami. Ka lindur ne vitin 1969 ne nje kamp refugjatesh ne Itali, nga nje familje qe ishte larguar prej Malit te Zi. Tre vjecar erdhi ne Amerike dhe per shume vite banoi ne nje zone te ashper te Manhatanit. Duket se djali i ri kishte zgjedhur rruge tjeter nga ajo qe besonin prinderit e tij. Mbaroi te gjitha hallkat e shkollimit me rezultate befasuese dhe 21 vjecar u diplomua per ekonomi dhe finance ne NY University. Dhjete vjet me pare filloi te punoje per "Bear Stearns", nje kompani 75 vjecare amerikane e konsultimit. Ne fillimet e tij Lukaj kerkoi te ndihmoje Shqiperine. Kryeministri Meksi vizitoi nje here zyren e tij, por pas kesaj, gjithe vemendja e tij ngeli jetime. Kompania u orientua ne Rusi ku me sa duket pati fat. Lukaj eshte aktualisht nje nga njerezit me te rendesishem te saj dhe duket se fama e tij sapo ka filluar. Fati do ta ndjeke pas kete djale 31 vjecar, qe me shume se kushdo tjeter po behet misherues i suksesit te vjeter amerikan, ne shekullin e ri. 

Bardhyl Quku 

Rezident prej disa vitesh ne Florida, Bardhyl Quku, nuk mungon ne asnje prej aktiviteteve te Komunitetit Shqiptar. Burre ne moshe tashme, ai reflekton enderren e vdekur te te atit dhe shansin qe mund te te jape nje vend si amerika. Pronar i nje kompanie te vendosur ne World Trade Center, Quku ka pasur suksese kryesisht ne burse. Historia e tij eshte ajo tipike e nje familjeje emigranti politik. Babai, Faik Quku ishte nje nga komandantet dhe figurat me te njohura te Ballit Kombetar ne Shqiperine e Luftes se Dyte Boterore. Me 1944 ai emigroi se bashku me familjen ne Itali, ne nje kamp refugjatesh te se ciles u rrit edhe Bardhyli. Ai mban mend ende figurat e njohura te historise se Shqiperise qe vertiteshin ne ate kamp te vogel, te lodhur nga humbja dhe te mberthyer nga trishtimi. Ne fillim te viteve '50 - te familja emigroi ne SHBA dhe Bardhyli i ri nuk i la pas shanset qe ju afruan. Babai, qe kishte siguruar tashme nje vend ne historine e Shqiperise, vdiq ne fund te viteve '50 - te, i trishtuar qe e kishin detyruar te largohej nga vendi qe donte aq shume. Bardhyl Quku u be shpejt milioner dhe qe nga ajo kohe vazhdon ende te mbaje ne kembe nje kompani me emer dhe fitim te madh. Pas vitit 1990 ka vizituar disa here Shqiperine dhe sidomos Shkodren, ku banojne ende te aferm te tij. 

Ekrem Bardha 

Ne Shqiperi emri i Bardhes eshte i lidhur ngushte me kompleksin "Piazza", por ne komunitetin shqiptar te SHBA - se ai njihet me shume si pronar i disa McDonald - s dhe si biznesmen i suksesshem ne Detroit. Koleksioni pronave te tij eshte pasuruar ne dy vitet e fundit edhe me gazeten "Illyria", nje periodike ne shqip dhe anglisht, me e madhja dhe thuajse e vetmja qe del rregullisht per shqiptaret e amerikes. Ndryshe nga emrat e tjere te permendur deri tani, Bardha eshte i njohur ne Shqiperi. Ai eshte nga te paktit perfaqesues te diaspores qe ka investuar atje dhe i vetmi ne permasa te tilla. 

Ekrem Bardha eshte vendosur ne Amerike ne fund te viteve '50 - te. I ri, ai arriti te arratiset nga fshati i tij ne Kolonje dhe pas nje qendrimi te shkurter ne Greqi u transferua ne SHBA. Marredheniet e familjes se tij me regjimin komunist nuk kane qene aspak per t'i lakmuar dhe nje vella i tij eshte vrare gjate luftes ne formacionet nacionaliste. Bardha eshte aktualisht nje nga biznesmenet me aktive ne komunitetin shqiptar te amerikes. 

Nazar Mehmeti 

Banor i shtetit te pasur amerikan te Teksasit, Nazar Mehmeti eshte perfaqesues i shqiptareve te ish Jugosllavise qe u transferuan ne SHBA ne vitet '60 - te. I lindur ne Prespe, ai u vendos ne SHBA ne nje moshe te re, duke arritur qe ne tre dhjete vjecare te behet nje nga shqiptaret me te pasur te kontinentit te ri. Pronar restorantesh dhe klubesh nate ne shtetin jugor, Mehmeti ka qene gjithmone dhe nje pjestar aktiv i komunitetit. Gjate luftes se pranveres 1999 me Kosove ai ishte i vetmi qe dhuroi 1 milion USD. Shtypi shqiptar i Maqedonise nuk ka harruar te shenoje ne dy vitet e fundit se nje shifer te konsiderueshme ai ka dhene edhe per Universitetin e Tetoves. 

Xhim Xhema 

Ndertues dhe shites i shtepive te luksit, Xhim Xhema ka shpenzuar nje pjese jo te vogel te veprimtarise se tij per krijimin e nje lobi pro shqiptar ne Uashington. Anetar i stafit elektoral te Ish kandidatit per President Bob Doll kater vjet me pare, ai ka qene gjithmone aktiv per problemin e Kosoves. Duket se ky aktivitet ka rene edhe ne sy te sherbimeve serbe. Ne nje nga takimet e fundit me Hollbruk, Milloshevici e ka permendur emrin e tij si nje manipulues dhe dizinfomues te segmenteve te caktuara te politikes amerikane. I ardhur nga Medvegja ne moshe te re, Xhema ka pasur fat ne biznes. 

Xhejms Belushi 

I lindur ne Nju Jork nga prinder Kolonjare, Belushi eshte perfaqesues i femijve te brezit te vjeter, shumica e te cileve e kane Shqiperine me shume nje amanet familjar se sa nje shqetesim real. Aktor i njohur ne bote, ai ka pak ose aspak lidhje me komunitetin shqiptar. Me 1995 erdhi per here te pare ne Shqiperi dhe po ate vit, gjate nje vizite zyrtare ne SHBA takoi Presidentin Berisha. Babai i tij, Adem Belushi, i vdekur pak kohe me pare, ka qene deri ne fund aktiv ne komunitetin shqiptar. 

Sten Dragoti 

Nje tjeter emer i njohur. Djale i nje familjeje qe emigroi nga Dragoti i Tepelenes ne vitet e fundit para luftes se dyte, ai arriti te fitoje fame ne SHBA si regjisor reklamash. Eshte marre me prodhime filmash, ka lujtur vete dhe ka bere nje jete mes artistesh, por deri ne mes te viteve '90 - te nuk ka pasur ndonje lidhje me Shqiperine. Me 1996 beri nje vizite ne Shqiperi dhe pas kesaj disa here ka marre pjese ne aktivitetet e komunitetit. Aktualisht merret me prodhimin e reklamave dhe banon ne Nju Jork, ne nje nga lagjet me luksoze te qytetit. 

Stiv Duni 

Ne moshe te thyer, Stiv Duni ka qene nje avokat i suksesshem ne qytetin e tij. Bashkpartner i nje firme juridike te njohur ne SHBA, Wissershat & Taft, ai nuk ka pasur lidhje te vecanta me komunitetin shqiptar ne amerike. Ka vendosur disa lidhje me Shqiperine, dhe ka dhene nje kontribut jo te vogel per ngritjen e Fondit Shqiptaro - Amerikan . 

Nje emer i njohur i shqiptareve, Duni emigroi se bashku me familjen nga Vithkuqi i Korces ne fund te viteve '30 - te. Ai u be perfaqesuesi i pare i shqiptareve qe u shkolluan ne SHBA. Duke pare ecurine e tij dhe duke e pare se vinte nga nje familje e varfer emigrantesh, universiteti pranoi t'i paguaje bursen e studimit. Diploma i solli atij shume fat ne jete. Pasi u pasurua i ktheu shkolles te gjitha shpenzimet qe kishte bere per te dhe ne shenje mirenjohjeje prej shume vitesh paguan ne ate universitet shpenzimet per nje student. 

Piter Kol 

Femije emigroi se bashku me familjen nga Alarupi i Pogradecit. U diplomua si Inxhinier dhe me vone hapi biznesin e tij. Aktualisht eshte pronari ne Ohajo i nje sistemi Unizash te quajtura "Paramount Steel Company". 

Duke dashur te beje dicka per qytetin e tij, ne fillim te viteve '90 - te ndertoi dhe pajisi nje biblioteke model ne qytetin e Pogradecit. Fatkeqesisht, gjate ngjarjeve te 1997 biblioteka u plackit dhe me pas u dogj. 

Piter Norman 

Nje tjeter perfaqesues i brezit te pare te shkolluar ne SHBA. Me origjine nga Korca ai lindi ne amerike. U diplomua ne drejtesi dhe per shume vite ka qene bashkepronar ne nje firme te njohur. Gjate fushates presidenciale te ketij viti ishte shef i shtabit elektoral te Xh.W. Bushit per shtetin e Nju Hampshire. 

Turhan dhe Bardhyl Tirana 

Pak te lidhur per komunitetin, dy vellezerit Tirana, kane sidoqofte nje histori te vecante. Babai i tyre, Rifat Tirana u shkollua ne Stamboll dhe prej andej emigroi ne SHBA. U martua me nje angleze dhe filloi te punonte per qeverine Amerikane. Vdiq gjate nje sherbimi pune ne Spanje ne moshe te re. Njeri nga djemte e tij, Bardhyl Tirana, u diplomua si avokat dhe u involvua ne proceset politike amerikane si demokrat. Ka qene nje nga drejtuesit e fushates elektorale te Presidentit Karter ne vitin 1976 dhe pjestar i administrates se larte te tij. Aktualisht punon ne profesionin e tij. 

Vellai tjeter, Turhan Tirana eshte bankier dhe ka pasur sukses ne aktivitetin e tij. Nuk kane pasur lidhje me Shqiperine dhe as me komunitetin shqiptar ne SHBA. 

Ka edhe shume emra te tjere qe mund t'i shtohen kesaj rradhe, por duket se keta jane emrat me perfaqesues te nje liste qe mund te zgjatet ne disa qindra vete. Mund te permenden edhe Bruno Selimaj, pronari i restorantit te njohur "Brunos", vendi ku zakonisht zhvillohen aktivitetet me ne ze te Shqiptareve; Dino Asanaj dhe Dino Erbeli, bashkepronare te nje firme te suksesshme konstruksionesh ne Manhatan, Harri Bajraktari apo Hasan Biberaj, te dy biznesmene te shitblerjes se trojeve dhe banesave dhe shume te tjere. Por emrat jo gjithmone kane rendesi. E perbashketa e tyre eshte fakti se ne 120 vjet, kane arritur te behen perfaqesues te denje te slloganit: ne SHBA mund te vish si nje emigrant i varfer dhe te behesh milioner. Pa harruar se milionat amerikane nuk mund ta zbehin vendin nga jane nisur. Se Shqiperia eshte gjithnje nje pjese e rendesishme e tyre, pavaresisht si jane larguar prej saj, hipur mbi nje gomar si Athanasi, me dhimbje dhe lot si Quku, duke rrezikuar jeten ne klonet e tmerrshme te kufirit komunist si Lena e Bardha, apo s'ka rendesi se si. Atdheut i falen te gjitha, edhe kur ai eshte indiferent me ty. "

Marre nga "klan"


Nje rol shume te keq kunder diaspores ka luajtur sigurimi i shtetit duke filluar nga vrasjet (Bilal Xhaferri me 1987 ne Chikago psh) deri tek percarjet.

Ne kohen e aferme eshte 1997 qe ka shkaterruar shume shpresa.

Shnet Anton!

----------


## Arbushi

Shqiptar
Nder i kombit
Posts: 2099
(8/27/01 6:02:52 pm)
Reply  Re: karriera e shqiptareve
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Si gjithmone shqiptaret shohin rrezet por nuk shohin diellin qe kane mbi koke. Eshte bere mesa shoh mentalitet ne Shqiperi qe "i suksesshem eshte ai qe eshte milioner". Milionat mund te te japin fame, por milionat nuk te bejne te zgjuar dhe as shqiptar me te denje se ai qe punon turni i trete per te mbajtur familjen e tij. 

Une vete jam i impresionuar dhe i gezohem tej mase faktit qe nje perqindje e larte e shqiptareve ne US po shkojne ne universitet amerikane dhe po kryejne ne kohe rekord, ne kushte te veshtira financiare dhe me rezultate te shkelqyera shkencat natyrore, shoqerore dhe vecanerisht ne fushen e technologjise se fundit. Keta jane ata qe perbejne kapitalin e zhvillimit te Shqiperise pasi keta Shqiperise nuk do ti cojne vetem $$$$ por edhe intelektin qe u mungon shume milionereve shqiptare ne US. Do te qe me interes nese dikush do te kryente nje sondazh mbi % e shqiptareve ne moshe te re qe po ndjekin studimet e larta ne US. Nuk do te cuditesha nese ky numer do te qe mbi 65% te shqiptare ne grup-moshen 18-27 vjec. Komuniteti shqiptar ne Amerike ne keto 4-5 vjetet e fundit ka kapur shifra rekord.

----------


## nikita

Jam shume dakord me ty : nuk jan milionat qe te bejne te mencur e te nderuar!!!!
une jetoj na bologne qe ne 91 ,kam njohur,kam pare ,kam degjuar shume gjera ,ketu ka persona qe punojne nga mjesi deri ne darke e jane me te respetuar se nje italian,e nuk jane milionere....e ndoshta jane me te lumtur se ato qe leket i kane pertoke......

une ka tre dite qe jam registruar ne kete forum e pak nga pak po lexoj temat qe shkruhen....sot lexova kete face,me vien nje pyetje : eshte kaq e rendesishme politika ne jeten e perditshme?????

p.s  une personalisht jam injorante ne kete kamp.

----------


## Agim Doçi

PROLOG

Figura e zotit Pacolli është shumë joshëse për një shkrimtar dhe gazetar. Është joshëse në radhë të parë, sepse ky njeri i lindurn në fshatin Marec të Kosovës, ka përshkruar një rrugë dhe një ****erë prej briznesmeni, që mund të themi se është një Magelan përsa i përket vijës së suksesit dhe gjatësisë së saj. Ky njeri me pamjen e një shkëmbi që kur fillon të flasë e ka të gjithë gurgullimën e malit dhe të luginës. Behgjet Pacolli merr frymë me mushkëri ndërkombëtare. Sepse nga fëmija këmbëzbathur i fshatit të lindjes, nga bujku, kopështari, malësori, deri tek oda e burrave është një histori më vehte. Pastaj fillon një tjetër histori, nga i riu kosovar nën çizmen e Serbisë, ai merr rrugën më tëtrishtueshme në botë, ai merr rrugët e mërgimit dhe mërgimi ka këngët dhe poezinë më të trishtë të botës. Ai ka marrë rrugët e Europës dhe ka lënë pas fëmijërinë, adoleshencën, babanë dhe nënën, motrat dhe vëllezrit, madje ka humbur një dashuri dhe ikën e ikën krejt i vetmuar, në kërkim të një fati, të një përkrahje. Këtu starton gjenija dhe talenti i Behgjet Pacollit. Le të bëjmë këtu një shkëputje. Ja pra, kemi në udhët e Europës një të ri nga Kosova, që ka vetëm  një gjë në dorë: të marri frymë. Ndërsa sot makinat e firmës së tij Mabetex lëvizin në 16 vende europiane, në të gjithë Azinë dhe tutje nëpër oqeane qarkullojnë mallrat e firmës së tij MABETEX. Biznesi i tij fillon në Europë dhe mbaron në Ati e Oqeani. Ai ka avion personal dhe të gjithë kullat e aeroporteve botërore mirëpresin zbritjen e tij nga bordi. Pra a mund të krahasohet ngritja edhe ecja e këtij të riu kosovar në një kohë kaq të shkurtër njerzore dhe në një kohë kaq intrigante shekspiriane?
Këtu shtrihet një epopé e vërtetë dhe fare mirë figura letrare dhe fantazia e shkrimtarit të realizon përfytyrimin e Mujit e të Halilit nga eposi shqiptarë i kreshnikëve, por në formën e një gjigandi ekonomik. Pre kjo është ekstremisht thithëse dhe joshëse për çdo shkrimtar dhe gazetar. Orët dhe ditët e Behgjet Pacollit, nga i riu kosovar në mërgim në personalitet botëror të biznesit nuk janë si orët dhe ditët e miliona shqipëtarve, të cilët kanë vegjetuar apo e kanë shtyrë jetën si u ka ardhur e si të mundin.
Ky njeri është produkt i energjisë, shpirtit shpërthyes, i ekspansionit të vlerave të kombit të vet, që di të futet në nyjet plot rreziqe, plot fantazi të luftës në biznes botëror. Në rastin e Behgjet Pacollit nuk ka rëndësi asnjë fakt, asnjë thënije, asnjë akuzë, ka rëndësi vetëm ajo çka shihet. Ai është një shqiptar nën drejtimin e të cilit punojnë me një mirëkuptim të plotë dhe bashkëpunim të shkëlqyer nëpunës e puntorë gjermanë, italianë, rusë, arabë, zviceranë, polakë, sllovenë, anglezë, turq, francezë, brazilianë. Dhe natyrisht të gjithë e duan, të gjithë e adhurojnë. Sigurisht, Behgjet Pacolli ka primar puntorët shqiptarë. Njerzit e vuajtur të Kosovës, kanë gjetur tek Behgjeti xhaminë dhe kishen bashkë, kanë gjetur besimin dhe frymëzimin, se jeta është e vështirë, por duhet fituar. Asnjë figurë shqiptare nuk mund të jetë kaq impresionuese, sa ky njeri i cili gjeninë e vet e ka të pashfaqur, të palexueshme, e ka siç kërkohet rezultati në aritmetikë. Është njeri shumë i veçantë, që kërkon eksplorim psikologjik, faktik, historik, psiqik, social, politik dhe përsëri ai mbetet si një Faraon jo thjeshtë pronash dhe pasurie, por si një administrues shpirtërash njerzorë, të cilët ka ditur ti shndrrojë në vlera autoriteti, në vlera monetare. Bota e brendëshme e këtij njeriu që ka kaluar në urë vdekjet më të rrezikshme, në nyjet intriguese më fatale, ka mbetur e çiltër, e pastër dhe ashtu si për të gjithë njerzit e shquar ai njëkohësisht është shumë i ndjeshëm, shumë fëminor. është interesant fakti se ky njeri është i kthyer nga vdekja . Ai ka kaluar një vdekje klinike dhe ajo ka qenë aq tragjike dhe është aq e paimagjinueshme kthimi në jetë, sa qe fare mirë po ti lësh fre fantaazisë ky njeri duket realisht i mahnitshëm. Për të gjitha këto mund të mendosh kur je vetëm, kur ke dëgjuar për të, por më shumë se kaq një ajsberg të vërtetë mendimi ti krijon kur e takon atë.
Në Lugano të Zvicrës në një ndërtesë 6 katëshe luksoze, njeriu i biznesit Behgjet Pacolli ndjehet i lirë, i qetë në orën e tij të punës me fuqinë që ka peshku në lundrim të ujrave të kaltra. Ky njeri për shumkend përbëhet nga enigma. Një stuhi e paparë akuzash u ngritën kundër tij dhe të gjithë ata që i thurin akuza, që i orientuan hetimet, që trilluan skenarin me përmasa botërore në shtyp, harruan se ishin duke i bërë këtij njeriu pikërisht të kundërtëm e asaj që dëshironin. Ata i bënë monument. Cili njeri i shquar nuk ka enigmat e tija? A nuk ka enigma biznesi i Sorosit, nuk ka enigma biznesi i Onasisit, nuk ka enigma biznesi i Benzit, ku ska enigma!? Nuk ka enigma jeta e shquar e politikanëve? Padyshim që po! Po kush dhe pse filluan sulemte kundër Behgjet Pacollit duke e akuzuar për korrupsion me presidentin e Rusisë, ku përfshihej dhe nënpresidenti i Amerikës dhe presidenti i Bankës Botërore etj. Tamam ato që duken si akuza shumë të sofistikuara kanë nganjëherë shpiegimin më të thjeshtë, sidomos në kohë.
E para, akuzat u zbehën, u tërhoqën, u mbyllën apo u mposhtën sapo Boris Eltsin e la pushtetin. Pra Eltsin ishte objekti dhe jo Behgjeti! Përmes Behgjetit ishte rruga për të rrëzuar Eltsin nga pushteti. Sepse ishte Behgjeti njeriu i vetëm që ristrukturoi Kremlinin, ku strehohen djajtë dhe engjëjt. Ristrukturoi me para, me mundë, me djersë, me punë. Por ata që e sulmuan nuk dinin  një shtesë që i futi në gabim. Behgjeti nuk e njihte as shpifjen, as kompromisin ndaj dikujt edhe pse me të thjeshtë kishte marrëdhënie kontraktuale, marrëdhënije pune. Por sido që të jetë kjo histori rëndësi ka që njeriu që fitoi është shqiptar! Në Kosovë dhe në Shqipëri e dinëtë gjithë se nga  një shqiptar i pasur kanë mirë të gjithë, kurse nga një i varfër ska as vetë i zoti mirë. Sigurisht që sulmi i sofistikuar në pamjen e parë, u shfrytëzua nga shumë gazeta, që përgjithësisht mbanin politika prosërbe. Sepse ngjarjet në procesin e pa argumentuar ndaj Pacollit, donin të rrëzonin këtë të fundit në sytë e opinionit botëror, qoftë edhe për të dhënë mendimin që shiko se çjanë shqiptarët. Ata mund të përmenden vetëm për keq! Nga ana tjetër ndihma dhe kontributi i Pacollit për vëllezrit e tij kosovarë, për botën shqiptare të Kosovës ishin me përmasa të atilla, që friksuan të gjithë ataa, të cilët ishin kundër pavarësisë të Kosovës dhe sulmin mbi Beogradin. Atëherë kur skuratovët donin të nxirrnin gështenjat nga zjarri me duart e të tjerëve dhe prandaj kërkonin bashkëpunim me Carla Del Ponten, Pacolli gjakëftohsisht përballonte invazionin e paligjshëm të kontroll  verifikimeve, bastisjen dhe i habiti e i mahniti akuzuesit me stilin dhe njohjen aq të thellë për të bërë vetë avokatinë e tij, mbrojtjen e tij.
Tani që e gjitha kjo mund të quhet fundi I një intrige, Pacolli ka fituar të gjitha gjyqet me akuzuesit, ai mes tëtjerash ka bërë një deklaratë që e tregon shumë fisnik atë. Ai thotë për Carla Del Ponten: Do tja bëj hallall të gjitha, me një kusht: të kapë edhe të dënojë kriminelët e luftës, që masakruan popullin tim në Kosovë! Kjo do ti mjaftonte më shumë se çdo gjë Behgjet Pacollit. Kjo është nga ajo deklarata të cilat zbërthejnë të gjithë moralin, botën shpirtrore, të njeriut Pacolli të shqiptarit Pacolli.
Aktualisht Pacolli është streha e mijra shqiptarëve dhe kërkush nuk mund të dalë prej tyre. Qoftë dhe një i vetëm, qoftë edhe po ta frymzojë shejtani apo djalli që të flasin apo të thotë një fjalë të keqe! Idhulli i Behgjetit është puna, ligji i frymëzimit, morali, qoftë dhe këshilla themelore e jetës së tij është puna, prandaj ka të ngjarë që ashtu si ndërtimet që ai bën, ashtu dhe rikonstruksionet gjigande që ai bën, të cilat do të jetojnë mijëra vjet dhe ai bashkë me krijesën e tij MABETEX do të mbetet gjithmonë i pranishëm dhe pa kufizim kohe.
Kur ndahesh prej tij mendon të njetën gjë. Pacolli është shqiptar, është kosovar, është pjesa e truallit që e çeli shekullin e 21-të me liri dhe triumf nga një pushtim kanibalesk sllav. Ku ta dish, njerëz si Behgjeti janë paralajmërues të ngjarjeve të mëdha. Sa larg, sa lart, ka ecur ky njeri. Kur ndahesh prej tij vetëm një shprehje mund të thuash: Sa mirë që është shqiptar ky njeri!
Kapitulli i parë

KUSH është ZOTI PACOLLI!?

Rreziku më i madh që kërcënon njerëzimin, lind kur njerëzit e ligj, dinakë e të pabesë shtiren si engjëj dhe pandehin se kanë në dorë të kushtëzojnë të ardhmen e të tjerëve!
Faik Konica
Kishim dëgjuar që diku në Evropë midis dhjetra biznesmenëve, ishte një njeri i aftë, i pasur dhe që drejtonte një kompani të fuqishme ndërtimi. Rreth emrit të këtij njeriu, flitej, fantazohej bile për çudi nganjëherë tregoheshin ngjarje që më fort u ngjanin legjendave. Sa herë që përmendej emri i tij, një mister e rrethonte atë si person. Askush nuk e dinte ku flinte, ku hante, nga shkonte, me kë takohej, kur pushonte, kë kishte mik dhe kë kishte shok. Bile shumica edhe emrin ia thonin gabim. 
Në 16 vende evropiane, lëvrinin disa autovetura, kamionë, betoniera, vinça, pajisje e makineri të futura nëpër arka të mëdha të ngarkuara mbi transportierë të mëdhenj që mbanin anash apo përpara një emër sa modern aq dhe klasik Mabetex. Të gjitha këto që kishin lidhje me këtë firmë lëviznin me një shpejtësi të çuditshme. Shfaqeshin për pak kohë, rrethonin një fushë, ngritnin një objekt të madh dhe pastaj zhdukeshin sikur i përpinte dheu. Mbetej objekti, që bëhej fabrikë, spital, institucion apo uzinë teknologjike. Këta njerëz djersinin edhe kur ngrica dhe bora bënte që temperaturat të zbrisnin deri në 40 gradë nën zero dhe të mos mateshin dot me termometrat e zakonshëm. Punonin pa fjalë e pa zhurmë edhe kur dielli binte si saç mbi kokat e njerëzve. Ishin të çuditshëm. Ngjanin si të ardhur nga një planet tjetër. Punonin të rrethuar nga plot sehirxhinj dhe befas vinte një ditë dhe ata zhdukeshin. Merrej vesh se e kishin kryer punën. Kush i drejtonte ata? Thuhej se ishte një shqiptar. Dikush thoshte se ishte zviceran. Plot të tjerë thoshin se ishte kosovar me origjinë nga Mirdita, disa të tjerë që nuk e kishin parë kurrë thoshin se ishte një princ apo një sheik, e dikush bile se ka prejardhje nga Sulltanët e Turqisë me origjinë shqiptare. Një gjë ishte e sigurtë, ai fluturonte gjatë tërë kohës, nga njëri skaj në skajin tjetër të globit. Ditën dhe natën përshkonte qiejt anë e mbanë. Në një bisedë midis shqiptarësh, dikush ka thënë se ai ka vdekur njëherë, por e kanë ngjallur amerikanët me rreze laser!. 
Në fakt ai është njeri si gjithë të tjerët dhe quhet Behgjet Isa Pacolli.   Kullat e kontrollit të aeroporteve të shumë kryeqyteteteve, sapo dëgjonin siglën November 600. Bravo Papa! detyroheshin orë e pa orë, ti jepnin korridor ajror një Challenger 600 prej nga zbriste një burrë i sjellshëm, tip sportiv, gjithmonë i qeshur dhe gjithmonë i shoqëruar me një ekuipazh që e adhuronte. Ekuipazhi e shikonte në sy, dhe mjaftonte vetëm një gjest apo një vështrim i tij, që të tjerët të hidheshin në veprim. 
November 600 BP, nuk ishte gjë tjetër veçse kodi që: po zbret nga qielli Behgjet Pacolli!
Në të vërtetë ky shqiptar i lindur në Marec të Kosovës, nuk zbriste nga qielli siç mund të mendojë ndonjëri. Ai ngjitej edhe në qiell, kur duhej të mbante afatin e kontratës, për të përfunduar punët që ai dhe kompania e themeluar prej tij MaBeTex merrte përsipër punime aq të mëdha. Por gjithmonë Behgjeti karakterizohet si një njeri që ecën me këmbët mbështetur fort mbi tokë.
Dikush thoshte se dinte të gjitha gjuhët e globit. Ekzagjerim, natyrisht. Behgjeti njeh, flet dhe komunikon përveç gjuhës shqipe edhe në 12 gjuhë të tjera. Dikush gjuhët e huaja i mëson për qejf, dikush i mëson nga halli, ndërsa unë  thotë Behgjeti, - i kam mësuar sepse i kam patur mundësitë, kam patur dëshirë, bile këtë dhunti ma ka parashikuar edhe......

KY TË NDERUAR LEXUES ËSHTË FILLIMI I NJË LIBHRI TË SHKRUAR ENKAS PËR MILIARDERIN BEHGJET PACOLLI, I CILI SËSHPEJTI DEL NË QARKULLIM!
Por kjo nuk është e rëndësishme sa është i rëndësishëm fakti që ky njeri nderohet në të gjithë Globin, ndërsa qeveria e Tiranës prej 4 vitesh sa herë do të futet të INVESTOJË NË SHQIPËRI, i lë vendimet zvarrë dhe rezultati asgjë!!......
Agim Doçi

----------


## Agim Doçi

PROLOG

Figura e zotit Pacolli është shumë joshëse për një shkrimtar dhe gazetar. Është joshëse në radhë të parë, sepse ky njeri i lindurn në fshatin Marec të Kosovës, ka përshkruar një rrugë dhe një ****erë prej briznesmeni, që mund të themi se është një Magelan përsa i përket vijës së suksesit dhe gjatësisë së saj. Ky njeri është me pamjen e një shkëmbi që kur fillon të flasë e ka të gjithë gurgullimën e malit dhe të luginës. Behgjet Pacolli merr frymë me mushkëri ndërkombëtare. Sepse nga fëmija këmbëzbathur i fshatit të lindjes, nga bujku, kopështari, malësori, deri tek oda e burrave është një histori më vehte. Pastaj fillon një tjetër histori, nga i riu kosovar nën çizmen e Serbisë, ai merr rrugën më tëtrishtueshme në botë, ai merr rrugët e mërgimit dhe mërgimi ka këngët dhe poezinë më të trishtë të botës. Ai ka marrë rrugët e Europës dhe ka lënë pas fëmijërinë, adoleshencën, babanë dhe nënën, motrat dhe vëllezrit, madje ka humbur një dashuri dhe ikën e ikën krejt i vetmuar, në kërkim të një fati, të një përkrahje. Këtu starton gjenija dhe talenti i Behgjet Pacollit. Le të bëjmë këtu një shkëputje. Ja pra, kemi në udhët e Europës një të ri nga Kosova, që ka vetëm  një gjë në dorë: të marri frymë. Ndërsa sot makinat e firmës së tij Mabetex lëvizin në 16 vende europiane, në të gjithë Azinë dhe tutje nëpër oqeane qarkullojnë mallrat e firmës së tij MABETEX. Biznesi i tij fillon në Europë dhe mbaron në Azi e Oqeani. Ai ka avion personal dhe të gjithë kullat e aeroporteve botërore mirëpresin zbritjen e tij nga bordi. Pra a mund të krahasohet ngritja edhe ecja e këtij të riu kosovar në një kohë kaq të shkurtër njerzore dhe në një kohë kaq intrigante shekspiriane?
Këtu shtrihet një epopé e vërtetë dhe fare mirë figura letrare dhe fantazia e shkrimtarit të realizon përfytyrimin e Mujit e të Halilit nga eposi shqiptarë i kreshnikëve, por në formën e një gjigandi ekonomik. Pre kjo është ekstremisht thithëse dhe joshëse për çdo shkrimtar dhe gazetar. Orët dhe ditët e Behgjet Pacollit, nga i riu kosovar në mërgim në personalitet botëror të biznesit nuk janë si orët dhe ditët e miliona shqipëtarve, të cilët kanë vegjetuar apo e kanë shtyrë jetën si u ka ardhur e si të mundin.
Ky njeri është produkt i energjisë, shpirtit shpërthyes, i ekspansionit të vlerave të kombit të vet, që di të futet në nyjet plot rreziqe, plot fantazi të luftës në biznes botëror. Në rastin e Behgjet Pacollit nuk ka rëndësi asnjë fakt, asnjë thënije, asnjë akuzë, ka rëndësi vetëm ajo çka shihet. Ai është një shqiptar nën drejtimin e të cilit punojnë me një mirëkuptim të plotë dhe bashkëpunim të shkëlqyer nëpunës e puntorë gjermanë, italianë, rusë, arabë, zviceranë, polakë, sllovenë, anglezë, turq, francezë, brazilianë. Dhe natyrisht të gjithë e duan, të gjithë e adhurojnë. Sigurisht, Behgjet Pacolli ka primar puntorët shqiptarë. Njerzit e vuajtur të Kosovës, kanë gjetur tek Behgjeti xhaminë dhe kishen bashkë, kanë gjetur besimin dhe frymëzimin, se jeta është e vështirë, por duhet fituar. Asnjë figurë shqiptare nuk mund të jetë kaq impresionuese, sa ky njeri i cili gjeninë e vet e ka të pashfaqur, të palexueshme, e ka siç kërkohet rezultati në aritmetikë. Është njeri shumë i veçantë, që kërkon eksplorim psikologjik, faktik, historik, psiqik, social, politik dhe përsëri ai mbetet si një Faraon jo thjeshtë pronash dhe pasurie, por si një administrues shpirtërash njerzorë, të cilët ka ditur ti shndrrojë në vlera autoriteti, në vlera monetare. Bota e brendëshme e këtij njeriu që ka kaluar në urë vdekjet më të rrezikshme, në nyjet intriguese më fatale, ka mbetur e çiltër, e pastër dhe ashtu si për të gjithë njerzit e shquar ai njëkohësisht është shumë i ndjeshëm, shumë fëminor. është interesant fakti se ky njeri është i kthyer nga vdekja . Ai ka kaluar një vdekje klinike dhe ajo ka qenë aq tragjike dhe është aq e paimagjinueshme kthimi në jetë, sa qe fare mirë po ti lësh fre fantaazisë ky njeri duket realisht i mahnitshëm. Për të gjitha këto mund të mendosh kur je vetëm, kur ke dëgjuar për të, por më shumë se kaq një ajsberg të vërtetë mendimi ti krijon kur e takon atë.
Në Lugano të Zvicrës në një ndërtesë 8 katëshe luksoze, njeriu i biznesit Behgjet Pacolli ndjehet i lirë, i qetë në orën e tij të punës me fuqinë që ka peshku në lundrim të ujrave të kaltra. Ky njeri për shumkend përbëhet nga enigma. Një stuhi e paparë akuzash u ngritën kundër tij dhe të gjithë ata që i thurin akuza, që i orientuan hetimet, që trilluan skenarin me përmasa botërore në shtyp, harruan se ishin duke i bërë këtij njeriu pikërisht të kundërtëm e asaj që dëshironin. Ata i bënë monument. Cili njeri i shquar nuk ka enigmat e tija? A nuk ka enigma biznesi i Sorosit, nuk ka enigma biznesi i Onasisit, nuk ka enigma biznesi i Benzit, ku ska enigma!? Nuk ka enigma jeta e shquar e politikanëve? Padyshim që po! Po kush dhe pse filluan sulmet kundër Behgjet Pacollit duke e akuzuar për korrupsion me presidentin e Rusisë, ku përfshihej dhe nënpresidenti i Amerikës Al Gore dhe presidenti i Bankës Botërore Camdesy etj. Tamam ato që duken si akuza shumë të sofistikuara kanë nganjëherë shpiegimin më të thjeshtë, sidomos në kohë.
E para, akuzat u zbehën, u tërhoqën, u mbyllën apo u mposhtën sapo Boris Eltsin e la pushtetin. Pra Eltsin ishte objekti dhe jo Behgjeti! Përmes Behgjetit ishte rruga për të rrëzuar Eltsin nga pushteti. Sepse ishte Behgjeti njeriu i vetëm që ristrukturoi Kremlinin, ku strehohen djajtë dhe engjëjt. Ristrukturoi me para, me mundë, me djersë, me punë. Por ata që e sulmuan nuk dinin  një shtesë që i futi në gabim. Behgjeti nuk e njihte as shpifjen, as kompromisin ndaj dikujt edhe pse me të thjeshtë kishte marrëdhënie kontraktuale, marrëdhënije pune. Por sido që të jetë kjo histori rëndësi ka që njeriu që fitoi është shqiptar! Në Kosovë dhe në Shqipëri e dijnë të gjithë se nga  një shqiptar i pasur kanë mirë të gjithë, kurse nga një i varfër ska as vetë i zoti mirë. Sigurisht që sulmi i sofistikuar në pamjen e parë, u shfrytëzua nga shumë gazeta, që përgjithësisht mbanin politika prosërbe. Sepse ngjarjet në procesin e pa argumentuar ndaj Pacollit, donin të rrëzonin këtë të fundit në sytë e opinionit botëror, qoftë edhe për të dhënë mendimin që shiko se çjanë shqiptarët. Ata mund të përmenden vetëm për keq! Nga ana tjetër ndihma dhe kontributi i Pacollit për vëllezrit e tij kosovarë, për botën shqiptare të Kosovës ishin me përmasa të atilla, që friksuan të gjithë ata, të cilët ishin kundër pavarësisë të Kosovës dhe sulmin mbi Beogradin. Atëherë kur skuratovët donin të nxirrnin gështenjat nga zjarri me duart e të tjerëve dhe prandaj kërkonin bashkëpunim me Carla Del Ponten, Pacolli gjakëftohsisht përballonte invazionin e paligjshëm të kontroll  verifikimeve, bastisjen dhe i habiti e i mahniti akuzuesit me stilin dhe njohjen aq të thellë për të bërë vetë avokatinë e tij, mbrojtjen e tij.
Tani që e gjitha kjo mund të quhet fundi i një intrige, Pacolli ka fituar të gjitha gjyqet me akuzuesit, ai mes tëtjerash ka bërë një deklaratë që e tregon shumë fisnik atë. Ai thotë për Carla Del Ponten: Do tja bëj hallall të gjitha, me një kusht: të kapë edhe të dënojë kriminelët e luftës, që masakruan popullin tim në Kosovë! Kjo do ti mjaftonte më shumë se çdo gjë Behgjet Pacollit. Kjo është nga ajo deklarata të cilat zbërthejnë të gjithë moralin, botën shpirtrore, të njeriut Pacolli të shqiptarit Pacolli.
Aktualisht Pacolli është streha e mijra shqiptarëve dhe kërkush nuk mund të dalë prej tyre. Qoftë dhe një i vetëm, qoftë edhe po ta frymzojë shejtani apo djalli që të flasin apo të thotë një fjalë të keqe! Idhulli i Behgjetit është puna, ligji i frymëzimit, morali, qoftë dhe këshilla themelore e jetës së tij është puna, prandaj ka të ngjarë që ashtu si ndërtimet që ai bën, ashtu dhe rikonstruksionet gjigande që ai bën, të cilat do të jetojnë mijëra vjet dhe ai bashkë me krijesën e tij MABETEX do të mbetet gjithmonë i pranishëm dhe pa kufizim kohe.
Kur ndahesh prej tij mendon të njejtën gjë. Pacolli është shqiptar, është kosovar, është pjesa e truallit që e çeli shekullin e 21-të me liri dhe triumf nga një pushtim kanibalesk sllav. Ku ta dish, njerëz si Behgjeti janë paralajmërues të ngjarjeve të mëdha. Sa larg, sa lart, ka ecur ky njeri. Kur ndahesh prej tij vetëm një shprehje mund të thuash: Sa mirë që është shqiptar ky njeri!

Kapitulli i parë

KUSH është ZOTI PACOLLI!?

Rreziku më i madh që kërcënon njerëzimin, lind kur njerëzit e ligj, dinakë e të pabesë shtiren si engjëj dhe pandehin se kanë në dorë të kushtëzojnë të ardhmen e të tjerëve!
Faik Konica

...Kishim dëgjuar që diku në Evropë midis dhjetra biznesmenëve, ishte një njeri i aftë, i pasur dhe që drejtonte një kompani të fuqishme ndërtimi. Rreth emrit të këtij njeriu, flitej, fantazohej bile për çudi nganjëherë tregoheshin ngjarje që më fort u ngjanin legjendave. Sa herë që përmendej emri i tij, një mister e rrethonte atë si person. Askush nuk e dinte ku flinte, ku hante, nga shkonte, me kë takohej, kur pushonte, kë kishte mik dhe kë kishte shok. Bile shumica edhe emrin ia thonin gabim. 
Në 16 vende evropiane, lëvrinin disa autovetura, kamionë, betoniera, vinça, pajisje e makineri të futura nëpër arka të mëdha të ngarkuara mbi transportierë të mëdhenj që mbanin anash apo përpara një emër sa modern aq dhe klasik Mabetex. Të gjitha këto që kishin lidhje me këtë firmë lëviznin me një shpejtësi të çuditshme. Shfaqeshin për pak kohë, rrethonin një fushë, ngritnin një objekt të madh dhe pastaj zhdukeshin sikur i përpinte dheu. Mbetej objekti, që bëhej fabrikë, spital, institucion apo uzinë teknologjike. Këta njerëz djersinin edhe kur ngrica dhe bora bënte që temperaturat të zbrisnin deri në 40 gradë nën zero dhe të mos mateshin dot me termometrat e zakonshëm. Punonin pa fjalë e pa zhurmë edhe kur dielli binte si saç mbi kokat e njerëzve. Ishin të çuditshëm. Ngjanin si të ardhur nga një planet tjetër. Punonin të rrethuar nga plot sehirxhinj dhe befas vinte një ditë dhe ata zhdukeshin. Merrej vesh se e kishin kryer punën. Kush i drejtonte ata? Thuhej se ishte një shqiptar. Dikush thoshte se ishte zviceran. Plot të tjerë thoshin se ishte kosovar me origjinë nga Mirdita, disa të tjerë që nuk e kishin parë kurrë thoshin se ishte një princ apo një sheik, e dikush bile se ka prejardhje nga Sulltanët e Turqisë me origjinë shqiptare. Një gjë ishte e sigurtë, ai fluturonte gjatë tërë kohës, nga njëri skaj në skajin tjetër të globit. Ditën dhe natën përshkonte qiejt anë e mbanë. Në një bisedë midis shqiptarësh, dikush ka thënë se ai ka vdekur njëherë, por e kanë ngjallur amerikanët me rreze laser!. 
Në fakt ai është njeri si gjithë të tjerët dhe quhet Behgjet Isa Pacolli.   Kullat e kontrollit të aeroporteve të shumë kryeqyteteteve, sapo dëgjonin siglën November 600. Bravo Papa! detyroheshin orë e pa orë, ti jepnin korridor ajror një Challenger 600 prej nga zbriste një burrë i sjellshëm, tip sportiv, gjithmonë i qeshur dhe gjithmonë i shoqëruar me një ekuipazh që e adhuronte. Ekuipazhi e shikonte në sy, dhe mjaftonte vetëm një gjest apo një vështrim i tij, që të tjerët të hidheshin në veprim. 
November 600 BP, nuk ishte gjë tjetër veçse kodi që: po zbret nga qielli Behgjet Pacolli!
Në të vërtetë ky shqiptar i lindur në Marec të Kosovës, nuk zbriste nga qielli siç mund të mendojë ndonjëri. Ai ngjitej edhe në qiell, kur duhej të mbante afatin e kontratës, për të përfunduar punët që ai dhe kompania e themeluar prej tij MaBeTex merrte përsipër punime aq të mëdha. Por gjithmonë Behgjeti karakterizohet si një njeri që ecën me këmbët mbështetur fort mbi tokë.
Dikush thoshte se dinte të gjitha gjuhët e globit. Ekzagjerim, natyrisht. Behgjeti njeh, flet dhe komunikon përveç gjuhës shqipe edhe në 12 gjuhë të tjera. Dikush gjuhët e huaja i mëson për qejf, dikush i mëson nga halli, ndërsa unë  thotë Behgjeti, - i kam mësuar sepse i kam patur mundësitë, kam patur dëshirë, bile këtë dhunti ma ka parashikuar edhe......

KY TË NDERUAR LEXUES ËSHTË FILLIMI I NJË LIBHRI TË SHKRUAR ENKAS PËR MILIARDERIN BEHGJET PACOLLI, I CILI SËSHPEJTI DEL NË QARKULLIM!
Por kjo nuk është e rëndësishme sa është i rëndësishëm fakti që ky njeri nderohet në të gjithë Globin, ndërsa qeveria e Tiranës prej 4 vitesh sa herë do të futet të INVESTOJË NË SHQIPËRI, i lë vendimet zvarrë dhe rezultati asgjë!!......
Agim Doçi

----------


## Pogradecari

Agim me pelqen menura tende e te shkruarit vertet shkruan bukur
dhe good for you, por nuk po e kuptoj kete urrejtjen tende per shqiperine nqf se ke mundesi shpjegoje me hollesi
cfare te ka ndodhur ne shqiperi 
edhe une nuk pajtohem disa here me veprimet qe ben qeveria shqiptare por eshte fillimi ka korrupsion sigurish qe ka KAPITALIZEM cfare pret 
Uroj qe disa nga keto shkrime te mos i kesh botuar ne gjuhe te tjera pervec shqipes.

----------


## DetiJone

Mitat Mersinllari 47-vjeç goditet me makinë në mes të Selanikut


Një aksident i dyshimtë i merr jetën ish-agjentit sekret shqiptar në qëndër të Selanikut. Ngjarja ka ndodhur në 2 tetor 2003 ku është vrarë aksidentalisht në Greqi ish-oficeri i SHIK-ut Mitat Mersinllari, 47 vjeç. Vrasja e tij është mbuluar me mister, ndërsa vëllai dhe shokët e tij, këmbëngulin për një vrasje shtetërore të projektuar mirë dhe jo për një aksident automobilistik të zakonshëm.

Kjo nuk është hera e parë që ndodh kështu, tha vëllai i tij Mersin Mersinllari, pedagog në Universitetin e Tiranës. Sipas familjarëve dhe shokëve të tij, aksidenti mund të ketë lidhje me të shkuarën e tij si oficer i Shërbimit Sekret Shqiptar (SHIK), detyrë që ai e ushtroi deri në vitin 1997. Mitati, njëkohësisht njihej edhe si veprimtar politik në Greqi dhe merrte pjesë në aktivitete të tilla.

Policia ka mbërritur menjëherë në vendngjarje, por në emër të mbledhjes së provave dhe fakteve, e ka vonuar rreth dy orë dërgimin e Mitatit në spital, i cili ishte jo më larg se 200 metra. Sipas variantit të policisë, Mitati është goditur nga një makinë me targë NZN 2698 e drejtuar prej 18-vjeçares Theofili Zeropulos, e bija e çifutit Jakov. Policia thotë se makina e ka goditur Mitatin në rrethana të paqarta, por, ndërkohë, ajo nuk e ka kapur autorin e ngjarjes. Makina, menjëherë pas goditjes, ka ikur nga vendngjarja, duke e lënë viktimën të shtrirë përtokë. Pas ngjarjes tragjike, aty ka shkuar ekipi hetimor, i cili ka marrë me vete të gjitha provat e krimit, dhe si përfundim i ka lënë fajin viktimës. Ekspertët policorë nuk kanë deklaruar rrethanat e këtij krimi, duke u mjaftuar me mbrojtjen e autorit të krimit.

Vëllai i viktimës, por edhe disa prej shokëve të Mitatit, këmbëngulin se krimi ishte i planifikuar dhe se në timonin e makinës nuk ishte 18-vjeçarja, por i babai i saj, i cili jashtë çdo mundësie ka goditur shqiptarin për vdekje dhe më pas është larguar qetë-qetë pa u ndjekur nga policia dhe nga askush.

Mitati ka qëndruar i shtrirë në asfalt rreth dy orë, pra nga ora 21.30 deri në 22.45, kur ai u dërgua në spital. Pasi u dërgua në spital, ai mori ndihmën e parë, por vdiq në orën 22.30. Nëse policia do ta kishte marrë menjëherë në vendngjarje, sipas burimeve shqiptare, ai do të kishte shpëtuar, por miqtë e tij këmbëngulin se ai u la aty për të vdekur me çdo kusht. Një detaj tjetër, për të cilin këmbëngulet, është fakti se policia e Selanikut nuk e lajmëroi konsullatën shqiptare, derisa për këtë u kujtuan shokët e Mitatit. Konsullata, pasi i bëri telefon policisë dy ditë më pas konfirmoi vdekjen e Mitat Mersinllarit. Kur shefi i konsullatës kërkoi shpjegime për mosinformimin, zyrtari i policisë tha se ne nuk e dinim numrin e telefonit. Shokët e Mitatit thanë se kur e kërkuan kufomën e shokut të tyre, polica e fshihte. Bashkë me kufomën policia, sipas tyre, ka zhdukur edhe provat e krimit, duke krijuar pseudoprova të tjera. Policia i dha të shoqes së Mitatit rroba pa gjak, një portofol me 40 euro dhe lejën e vjetër të qëndrimit. Gruaja e tij nuk di greqisht, kështu që ajo firmosi për marrjen e këtyre gjërave, pa ditur se policia po përdorte një mekanizëm për fshehjen e provave të së vërtetës. Ne kërkojmë drejtësi. Po ata që thanë se djali nga Hasi u vra nga plumbi që bëri rikoshetë në ajër, thanë se vëllai im u vra aksidentalisht. Por hetimet për djalin nga Hasi treguan se ai u vra me qëllim, ashtu siç gjurmët e krimit për vëllanë tim u fshehën për të bërë fajtor viktimën, shprehet i revoltuar Mersini.

Dy emigrantë korçarë kanë nderruar jete gjithshtu dje pas një aksidenti në kryeqytetin grek, Athinë. Burimet nga qyteti i Korçës bëjnë të ditur dje se, dy viktimat, Vaskë Ceci dhe Romeo Treni, banues në qytetin e Korçës, pësuan fundin tragjik gjatë një përplasjeje mes automjetesh në një autostradë në dalje të Athinës.

Në morgun e Selanikut, që prej dy muajsh vazhdon të dergjet trupi i pajetë i një shqiptari nga Gjirokastra. Quhet Jorgo Vasili. Këtë e dëshmon për gazetën prof. Mersin Mersnillari. Kur unë shkova të merrja trupin e vëllait, shefi i morgut m'u lut të bëja publik faktin që në këtë morg dergjej edhe një shqiptar tjetër, për të cilin nuk kujdesej askush. Ne i kemi kërkuar ndihmë konsullatës shqiptare, por ajo na ka thënë se po interesohemi, por në fakt askush nuk ka ardhur të marrë trupin e tij. Më thanë se në disa qytete të tjera, ka edhe shqiptarë të tjerë, që dergjen në morg pa ditur se kush janë dhe që nuk kujdeset askush për ta, saktëson Mersini.


Gazeta Panorama
11 Tetor 2003

----------

